# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  went to montmarte, the sacre'coeur what a hike, great views, great church, did the louvre one day what can you say, the kids loved it!!,no crowds it was great,the arch and the shopping,Soldes are in f

## nnoska

went to montmarte, the sacre'coeur what a hike, great views, great church, did the louvre one day what can you say, the kids loved it!!,no crowds it was great,the arch and the shopping,Soldes are in full swing here and so is my capital one card, it snowed this morning for a spell then cleared it was good,eating, eating, and eating thank god i am walking and walking and taking the stairs whenever possible(franc from wall house prepared a personal list of his favorites in paris, where to eat) 2 days left,so little time......

----------


## KevinS

Nice continuing travelogue.  It's great that your boys are enjoying Paris.

----------

